# My take on IRONMAN



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Not completley finished. I have to wire him up to the battery..I wanted an Old School Comic book feel for this kit. So what do you think? ...Jeff


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Very creative!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Very cool ! I always think of Iron Man in his comic book armor myself. Thanks for posting this !


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Excellent!

did you do the black lines with a rapidograph pen?


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Nice! Amazing how good it looks modified and painted like the comic. I think I'll do one film and one comic book lookalike.


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> Excellent!
> 
> did you do the black lines with a rapidograph pen?


Yes i did!!Thought about the brush thing but the more I thought about it..NO WAY !!! ...LOL


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

I would say you got the old school comic look just fine, more yellow than gold. Nice work!


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Now that's Iron Man. Looks terrific!


----------



## ark undertaker (Jul 2, 2009)

WOW! Now that's classic Iron Man:thumbsup:

Where can you find these rapidograph pens? Looks like they work great for detailing.

A.U.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

any good art supply store will have them. You might even find them at a Micheal's or AC Moore type of store, too.


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Excellent work, he looks great! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

I _*LIKE* _it, I* LIKE* it!!!! :thumbsup:


Wayne


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments! I will do some touch ups and fix a couple of boo boo's..Then light it up and hope to get some pics on with the lights on...Jeff


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Cool bit o'work, Jeff! Like the yellow a lot!


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Very cool comic inspired paint job MG! :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Old School is a good school!


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

I really like the "comic book" look. He looks like he just jumped off the page!! Very cool!! - Denis


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Looks amazing!!


----------



## Gilusions (Apr 25, 2006)

modelgeek said:


> Not completley finished. I have to wire him up to the battery..I wanted an Old School Comic book feel for this kit. So what do you think? ...Jeff


I like the colors you did.
Gil


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

very nice!


----------



## cheekyzombie (Jan 15, 2010)

That's very nice, the way I remember him.
Looking forward to lighted pics.
x


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

cheekyzombie said:


> That's very nice, the way I remember him.
> Looking forward to lighted pics.
> x


Yeah me too!!! Hope they turn out i don't know how to turn off the flash on my camera...lol


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Now THAT looks like Ironman!!! Frakkin excellent!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> did you do the black lines with a rapidograph pen?





modelgeek said:


> Yes i did!!Thought about the brush thing but the more I thought about it..NO WAY !!! ...LOL


Very cool paint job. In addition to the colors, I like the matt finish that really helps with the comic look.

I think I'll have to pull my rapidograph pens out of forced-retirement (hand inking engineering drawings went out the window when I got CAD and a pen plotter). What type of ink did you use? Standard water based pen ink, or something with a bit more "bite"?


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Paulbo said:


> Very cool paint job. In addition to the colors, I like the matt finish that really helps with the comic look.
> 
> I think I'll have to pull my rapidograph pens out of forced-retirement (hand inking engineering drawings went out the window when I got CAD and a pen plotter). What type of ink did you use? Standard water based pen ink, or something with a bit more "bite"?



I used Prismacolor Premier Fine line markers ..Sizes .005,.03 ,and .05 my daughter got them for me for Christmas..Primacolor also makes brush tip markers and markers in different colors..I will be using them when I do my Moebius Spiderman and Green Goblin on the webbing and scales and such..Jeff


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Ahhh. Thanks for the clarification - I guess the old technical pens will stay in retirement.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Very nice job! 

Sean


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks Sean! I remember your Ironman ..I got my inspiration from your kit...Jeff


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Ok here are some final shots with the lights on..The colors are Testors Red and Testors Yellow..The thing I learned was Red shoots way better over yellow then over Primer Gray.The red is much brighter and covers in less coats. The eyes do light they are very faint I may have to decapitae him some time to make the eyes brighter..Jeff


----------



## wander1107 (Aug 12, 2006)

Nice job. You've definitely captured that comic book feel.


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

wander1107 said:


> Nice job. You've definitely captured that comic book feel.


Thanks!!! The next 2 kits are Green Goblin and Spiderman I am going to do the same thing with these no shine, no sliver, no gloss...


----------

